# Leather Handle Material



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

My wife knew that I was looking for buckskin to use for handle covering on hiking sticks. Well, she surprised me last night. She was on Facebook and found five (5) sides of buck tanned cowhide. These are light buckskin colored with a soft finish.

They varied from 22 to 45 sq. ft. The best part is they cost a total of $30. One or two of these would make all the handles and moccasins I'll ever want.


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

Bargain. We live 2 miles from a tannery and buying scrap pieces of horse leather we couldn't beat that price. I need to move to the US, if only for the cheap basswood!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

That was a great gift. You can make some nice look grips with that. .


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice! Now let's see some moccasins!


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

And a lot of good strops in there.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Speaking of strops I just use old leather belts for mine just glue it to scraps of wood


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

I've got a weightlifting belt that will keep me in strops for years!


----------

